# Illegal Rare by Shiibashi Hiroshi (author of Nurarihyon no Mago) (WEEKLY SHONEN JUMP)



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

​Illegal Rare by Shiibashi Hiroshi (author of Nurarihyon no Mago)


> Supernatural creatures live alongside humans, but these "rares" are being hunted to extinction over time. An organization is being formed to protect these rares, and allow them to live their lives as they like. The starting members of this organization are few; there's the masked Fukumen, the Black Vampyr king AxL, and they are soon joined by the sweet-voiced mermaid Mirror. Together, they will protect the rares from the deadly hunters!


----------



## Imagine (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice.

I enjoyed Nura. Will definitely give this a try.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

I have my doubts this series will last very long though.
Most Jump mangaka who have a series cancelled and come back with a new series less than a new year later tend to not really be as good as it could be and end up getting cancelled.


----------



## Rax (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks weird.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Illegal Rare by Shiibashi Hiroshi (author of Nurarihyon no Mago)
> One of of the brand new Weekly Shonen Jump series starting in February!
> Illegal Rare is a "Fantasy crime action" story  revolving around "illegal rare species".
> Will update with more information when I get it.



I didn't read his last manga, but isn't the plot synopsis rather similar?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I didn't read his last manga, but isn't the plot synopsis rather similar?



Not really.


----------



## haegar (Jan 29, 2014)

dunno about predicting how this will run now, while statistically true, it has been made quite clear that there is talent here not only for great art but also decent character design and the ability to execute a long term plotline. the most exceptional surely was/is the artwork, but I think there'll be a lot of people giving it a try for this or that reason. If the story is solid and has interesting characters and the art is same quality and individuality as nura without being the exact same style, might hit it of good from the getgo.
that being said, the pics posted so far dont rly give me that impression sadly. characters look fairly generic in those and while I think its good the art is visibly different from nura, it dont do much for me so far ...
will definetly check it out though


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

This was posted on MH.


----------



## haegar (Feb 4, 2014)

the background art is pretty nice there, wonder if it can hold that level but if promo image prly not rly


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 5, 2014)

Nurarihyon no Mago had a very slow start, i wonder if this new story will be interesting from the get go.

Btw those wanted posters look a lot like the OP ones, is Hiroshi gunning for future cross overs? Like the MC looking for Sogeking, i'd like that.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Feb 9, 2014)

I wish the first chapter was in English, oh well..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2014)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I wish the first chapter was in English, oh well..



It will be in the next few days for sure.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 13, 2014)

no chapter yet


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

hussamb said:


> no chapter yet



Is that a question? If so, please use a question mark.
If that wasn't a question, then what was the point of making a post stating the obvious?


----------



## hussamb (Feb 13, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Is that a question? If so, please use a question mark.
> If that wasn't a question, then what was the point of making a post stating the obvious?



here is the question mark !

No chapter yet ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

hussamb said:


> here is the question mark !
> 
> No chapter yet ?



No, not yet. Should be one any day now though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

Is this a battle shonen?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Is this a battle shonen?



Looks like it will be, yeah.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope it's good, would like to follow another decent shonen jump fighting manga with good art and some originality or creativity


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Hope it's good, would like to follow another decent shonen jump fighting manga with good art and some originality or creativity



I'm not very good with the language, but the first chapter seemed all right. A little bit edgy though (plus the main character is a vampire which is something I'm not too fond of), but not enjoying edgy stuff is just a personal preference of mine and not representative of the actual quality of the series. It has potential for sure and it reminds me a lot of the 90's battle shonen which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I'm not very good with the language, but the first chapter seemed all right. A little bit edgy though (plus the main character is a vampire which is something I'm not too fond of), but not enjoying edgy stuff is just a personal preference of mine and not representative of the actual quality of the series. It has potential for sure and it reminds me a lot of the 90's battle shonen which is a good thing imo.



I don't mind edgyness unless people act as if it made something better (like in every reboot nowadays that has to be edgy for past successes, or the western taste in general). The main character being a vampire doesn't appeal to me either, but i'll try to keep an open mind for this one


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> I don't mind edgyness unless people act as if it made something better (like in every reboot nowadays that has to be edgy for past successes, or the western taste in general). The main character being a vampire doesn't appeal to me either, but i'll try to keep an open mind for this one



Exactly.
Edginess isn't bad per-se, but it's usually never executed well, I also just enjoy light hearted stuff in general though.

Anyways, speaking of vampires, are you reading Tokyo Ghoul? It's a weekly vampire battle manga that runs in Weekly Young Jump and is actually pretty good.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't really have much time to read manga latelly, besides the mangas i follow weekly (the shonen jump trio, Assassination classroom, Magi, Toriko and Nanatsu No taizai) i don't follow anything else (unless you count with things that are on hiatus, like HxH). I want to broaden my horizons when it comes to manga and anime, but i will need to study more in the next 5 months and more things to follow only get in the way. So i'm trying to keep my list as it is. The problem's usually from getting into a new series, where i want to read all the 100+ chapters of that series but don't really have time.

For now the one i'm following and will possibly be the last one for a while is Berserk, this series aplies to the edgyness conversation we were having, but i'm really enjoying it so far,into chapter 130 right now. There is stuff that can sometimes be a little too much, and female frequency would probably be able to talk a lot of negatives about how female characters are treated, but as a whole the plot is very well done in my opinion. 

As for Vampire mangas, what can you tell me about Hellsing? I remember seeing an awesome AMV more than 10 years ago when i wasn't into Anime, also remember the anime opening being very good, but since it wasn't true to the manga i see many complaining about the original anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> I don't really have much time to read manga latelly, besides the mangas i follow weekly (the shonen jump trio, Assassination classroom, Magi, Toriko and Nanatsu No taizai) i don't follow anything else (unless you count with things that are on hiatus, like HxH). I want to broaden my horizons when it comes to manga and anime, but i will need to study more in the next 5 months and more things to follow only get in the way. So i'm trying to keep my list as it is. The problem's usually from getting into a new series, where i want to read all the 100+ chapters of that series but don't really have time.
> 
> For now the one i'm following and will possibly be the last one for a while is Berserk, this series aplies to the edgyness conversation we were having, but i'm really enjoying it so far,into chapter 130 right now. There is stuff that can sometimes be a little too much, and female frequency would probably be able to talk a lot of negatives about how female characters are treated, but as a whole the plot is very well done in my opinion.
> 
> As for Vampire mangas, what can you tell me about Hellsing? I remember seeing an awesome AMV more than 10 years ago when i wasn't into Anime, also remember the anime opening being very good, but since it wasn't true to the manga i see many complaining about the original anime.



Ah, well the scans for Tokyo Ghoul are only about 40 chapters in.
And Berserk is great, I kind of fell out of love with it for a while, but after a recent reread I got super into it again. It does have a lot of edginess, but with the exception of the rape scenes (which I can't stand) it never feels forced and always seems natural. 

And I've actually never read Hellsing. It's been on my backlog for forever but I just never got around to it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe i'll try it someday, though latelly i just want to get through Berserk so that i can have more time for the books that i have to read for my class subjects, the road code book (this is a rough translation, not sure how you call it in the USA) to get my driving license and the Ice and Fire series of books..

Berserk also had some gratuitous child deaths, expecially in the first chapter, though the writer was still young and it was the 90s, so i understand in a way why he drew that. Caska's rape from Griffith was very weird, in a way i feel like it may have been a bit gratuitous, However it was also probably necessary for the plot, even if it's mostly done in order to show how Guts feels (Unfortunatelly rape is mostly used in fiction as shock value and it usually resolves around how the male character feels about what happened to his friend/ partner/ romantic interest). The rapes by demons are very unecessary though.

I got caught by some spoilers, but from what i heard, Fantasia arc seems to be very exciting, with monsters from nordic mythology and another change in the world.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2014)

Chapter 2 raw
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Werwolves huh?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2014)

HQ raws for chapter 1
Link removed


----------



## Nanja (Feb 25, 2014)

Well this is shit so far so. The premise seems awkward and the protagonist is another lame vampire. My bad, Black Vampire lol.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Feb 25, 2014)

Nanja said:


> Well this is shit so far so. The premise seems awkward and the protagonist is another lame vampire. My bad, Black Vampire lol.



Good thing nobody cares about your opinion.

I really enjoyed  the first chapter, can't wait for more.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 25, 2014)

^ You are stating the obvious. Nobody legitimately cares about any other persons opinion. It isn't stopping you from giving yours and it certainly won't stop me.

It's a shame that the author went with what will prove to be another generic vampire protagonist after using a Nurarihyon last time.

The second chapter was also mediocre.


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the general plot premise, but it somehow feels like being introduced in a way that is still rough around the edges. art aint too bad. ill follow this some time to see if the author fully settles into it I guess it could be an ok read still depending on how well the plot is done and characters developed.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not crazy about yet another series starring a vampire, but at least he's a non-traditional vampire.


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2014)

they don't make em like alucard no more


----------



## hussamb (Feb 27, 2014)

Ch.158

chapter is out


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2014)

Ch.117


----------



## Nanja (Mar 14, 2014)

So the werewolf is set up as the cool character. Hopefully he really does play a good role like they suggest.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2014)

Chapter out


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2014)

*Ch.263
Ch.263
**
Illegal Rare 06 Raw : 1 double page joined.*
*Ch.263*


----------



## rajin (Mar 21, 2014)

*Illegal Rare 07 Raw*

*Ch.264*


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2014)

how is it so far


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2014)

*Illegal Rare 10 Raw*

*New chapter!*


----------



## Butcher (May 17, 2014)

Only 4 chapters translated so far.

Meh, guess I'll go ahead and read it. Looks interesting enough.


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2014)

*Illegal Rare 15 Raw*

*And pedo.*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Just thought it was worth noting that despite the mediocre rankings the series has recieved thus far, it did chart decently for a new series on the Oricon and Jump seems to be wanting to push it so it might be saved from an early death which is good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

19 chapters.

Damn, i wonder when they are gonna start translating it again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2014)

Chapter 20 raw
131 Raw
Seems like the series might be heading towards it's end. Hopefully I'm wrong though, after all, this did do the best out of the batch it came out with, and the first volume didn't sell that badly either.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2014)

Also, here is a chinese scan of the one-shot the series was based on


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2014)

*131 Raw
*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Chapter 23 raw
Link removed

Hopefully Jump will allow some of the newer series to tank so that Illegal Rare can last a bit longer. I really don't want it to end.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapter 24 raw
Link removed


----------



## rajin (Jul 29, 2014)

*Chapter 80 is out.
Chapter 80 is out.
Chapter 80 is out.
Chapter 80 is out.*

all double pages joined : 24th leveled a bit. ahh those annoying double pages and so many of them .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 25 raw
Heck you can even see them barely recovering from what they recieved from bambietta


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems pretty stupid, but for some reason I still want to read it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Seems pretty stupid, but for some reason I still want to read it.



I enjoy it. 
It's fun, funny, has nice panelwork, and despite the premise it never really feels very edgy or dark.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 12, 2014)

Chapter 26 raw
Final Ch.22 ENG


----------



## rajin (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ch.46*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

According to Viz, a brand new series will be starting in Jump in the Sept 8th issue, which means that Illegal Rare likely only has one chapter left (not counting the one from the Jump issue released this Monday that we always receive a week early) before it's cancelled.

Pretty bummed as I really liked the series and thought it had some incredible potential, but there's nothing I can really do.
This is going alongside iShoujo, Mx0, Psyren, Bari Haken, Beelzebub, Kagijin, Omagadoki Dobutsuen, and Muto Black as series I really really liked and thought would be very successful but ended up getting axed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

It is confirmed that the series will end next week.
Damn...


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2014)

I enjoyed very much Nurarihyon,this new work seems to be interesting


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 28 raw
Link removed


----------



## rajin (Sep 8, 2014)

*Ichigo was able to react to even in half dead state series end

Ichigo was able to react to even in half dead state*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2014)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 24, 2014)

Illegal Rare volume 4 (final volume)


RIP


----------

